# watching tv after slin......



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i sometimes feel like my heads spinning and dizzy shaky etc when i watch tv or am on my computer but if i look away from the screen a couple mins later i feel ok again?

i was on my ps2 the other day for couple hours then as soon as i got up to go make food i felt bad shaky etc? why would it happen like that is it cause im consentrating on something i dont notice it coming on? even with a belly full of food.

slin is wierd i think.


----------



## Bluestorm (Apr 3, 2009)

Have you taken a blood glucose reading when you feel like that?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

stone14 said:


> i sometimes feel like my heads spinning and dizzy shaky etc when i watch tv or am on my computer but if i look away from the screen a couple mins later i feel ok again?
> 
> i was on my ps2 the other day for couple hours then as soon as i got up to go make food i felt bad shaky etc? why would it happen like that is it cause im consentrating on something i dont notice it coming on? even with a belly full of food.
> 
> slin is wierd i think.


you need a ps3 mate:beer:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> you need a ps3 mate:beer:


 lol:thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

blue: no a havnt m8, ran out of test strips at min


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

sometimes i get feeling in my nose like iv been punched and i get a metal taste in back of my mouth just for a few minutes, but no blood is there? its wierd. maybe thats just coincidence tho


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

this sounds like hypo mate, i had it at first as increase iu abit to quick, have a serving of carbs ready to drink about 45 to an hour after shot,

i usually take glucose about 45 min after, 70 grams vitargo staright after my shot


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im using lantus, slow acting slin. i have some bottles of asda glucose drink near me all time, its 18gm glucose per 100ml thats more than lucozade i think?

i think i will stick at the dose im at a few days or even drop it for a few days. how often do you up your dose?

edit: i think will drop dose and then up it by 1iu twice a week


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the thing is with me if i get hypo symptoms coming on i think i panic (which i cant stop it) and makes me feel sick, i have been sick from it before bringing all my food up. then i feel alot better after that for a few minutes by thin im gulping the glucoe drink down tho


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

stone 14 i used to get tht same feeling of being shakey n everything and i dont take anything. i get a rusty feeling in my teeth sumtimes i have no idea what it is but i wouldnt say i like it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like you don't get on with slin Stone?

I know that if I was getting hypo sympthoms all the time and kepot having to throw back sugar I would lay off the stuff for fear of excessive fat gain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

More slow carbs like oats with banana.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con said:


> More slow carbs like oats with banana.


definatly agree with this. with you using slow acting slin no real need to be taking vitargo drink etc you need a constant supply of good low gi carbs like oats, sweet pot etc


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Always mix mine with either oats in the morning or the PWO has oats and WMS.

Sounds like you need to get your carbs right or perhaps lower the dose?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes i think i need more slow carbs, my breakfast laterly has been 2 big bowls cornflakes (800cals) pint orange juice (250cals) protein shake (400cals).

so corn flakes are my main carb source for meal 1. im geting over 200g carbs meal 1, are corn flakes slow digesting?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im on the dole at min and trying to get 5000cals ed from about £20 per week shopping so im limited to what i can buy, i could switch to oat shakes instead of cornflakes if there slower digesting.

here is my current diet.

1) cornflakesx2, orange juice + gain shake (over 1000cals/ 200g carbs)

2-3-4) 300g pasta, 200g mayo 4 tin tuna split into 3 meals (2300cals, 230 carb in the whole mix)

5) 250g pork chop 600g potatoes (about 700cals?, 106carbs)

also as snacks, is 3 homemade flapjacks (966cals, 60carbs)

1 whey shake (200cals)

roughly per day

600g+ carb

260g prot

170g fat

5000cal

and i eat and drink anything else i can, iv been drinking cola through day since im on slin to make sure my sugar is up, prob about 3-4 pints.

sometimes i can jam a 4 slice sandwich (ie 100g cheese) down also but over all it all adds upto about 5000cals and min 600carbs.

not a great diet but i need high cals to gain and this is the most i an get out of the cash i have available.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How about large bags of oats instead of cornflakes?

Diet looks pretty bad to me in all fairness.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yep its not the best but what can you do with £20 a week, well actually after my bills are paid i will have about £40 for 2 weeks and about a £10 of that is spent on milk, then theres toiletries etc etc.

i dont mind dirty bulk diets, i struggle to gain weight naturally so they soot me.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

little cris: i dont think i could eat 200g oats in one go, what about bran flakes? there whole wheat.

i could drink 100g oats also


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I drink mine as well. Not too hard, not exactly pleasant but with a little spoon of honey and a flavoured protein powder go down nicely. Add some Extra Virgin Olive oil/peanut butter and you have a cheap meal there with plenty of cals.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

does fat slow digestion of carbs down further?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes it does.

It also adds useful calories and EV olive oil is cheap- Tescos charge just under £4 for a large bottle.

Not sure whether it would be ideal with insulin but I know if you are struggling to get in calories either due to appetite/time or economic constraints, this is a very easy way.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Appreciate your situation mate as work is none existant for most at the moments but don't you think you should be buying decent food instead of wasting your money on slin?

I assume you on gear? I'd rather spend the extra money a week on some more decent food than taking slin ect?

Just a thought mate. Its up to you what you do.

GHS


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im not on aas at min, iv got some winny and test sus in draw but thats rom a while back, still ok tho. and slin was very very cheap and will last me a long while, i have 2 3ml pens of lantus. i am using slin to still gain while off aas. im giving my system a break from aas iv been off over 4month now.

so all my available cash is going on my food (asda smart price) which still isnt the best since i need about 5000cal to gain, with £20 aweek.

i think my carb intake is high enough but looking over it and what ppl say i need more slower carbs but my total is fine i think.

protein is a bit lower then would like but im finding protein is the most expencive out of the 3, carb,prot,fat. i can get all my carbs for the 2weeks for £5-£10 were as protein in adleast x4 that. so 260gm protein is the max i can afford a day.

fats a bit high but that dont worry me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I was going to say insulin is very cheap i have no idea what you are going on about GHS???


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

I wish Gh was the same price as slin we'd be laffing lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GHS said:


> Appreciate your situation mate as work is none existant for most at the moments but don't you think you should be buying decent food instead of wasting your money on slin?
> 
> I assume you on gear? I'd rather spend the extra money a week on some more decent food than taking slin ect?
> 
> ...





Con said:


> I was going to say insulin is very cheap i have no idea what you are going on about GHS???


ditto what con said,slin ironically is prob one of the cheapest things available tbh,i think thats also why its very popular.

You could also try eating your oats dry mate,sprinkle a little sweetner thru it or whatever,sounds crap at first but its surprisingly easy and a lot easier than eating your oats once you've cooked it in milk/water.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dry oats? wont it be hard like eating dry crakers?


----------

